# GETTING IT OFF MY CHEST



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 5, 2007)

I just completed this pen chest this morning. Been meaning to <s>purchase </s> build one for some time and I can finally say it's off my chest (pun intended) The design is completely "borrowed" from the link below and if you see the asking price you'll know why I just couldn't $pring to purcha$e one.
-Peter-
http://www.jewelryboxshop.com/lopenchho60p.html


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice Peter. That's definitely on my ever growing to-do list ... that is - unless.... do you still have my address [?][]


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, wow, wow...............[]

WOW


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow! That's a great piece of work.

Edit: Took a look at the link. Almost choked at the one grand, plus price. That would be for some serious pen collector. Not for us poor guys trying to make a buck selling pens we make.


----------



## TBone (Aug 5, 2007)

Very good looking chest. Heck one of my pens might look good in that.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 5, 2007)

V e r y   N i c e !!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent work Peter....I can see one in my future as well...Might need to Borrow this idea..

[]


Looking at the box at the link (not yours Peter) they really went cheap on the quality of the hardware for the hinges, look at those cheesy piano hinges, I just bought the same ones for $2 each!!


----------



## ashaw (Aug 5, 2007)

AWESOME flat work.  Chest looks great.


----------



## jssmith3 (Aug 5, 2007)

Peter, that is fantastic!!  you truly do great work.

Janet


----------



## txbatons (Aug 5, 2007)

That is outstanding. Congrats.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 5, 2007)

Peter, that is a beautiful piece of craftmanship. Elegant and functional too.[]


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 5, 2007)

Peter, you did a fantastic job on that chest.  I saw that website awhile back and decided that I wanted to build one, you may be the motivation to finally get it done.


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice work,the chest looks great.
I think it looks much better than the
one shown in the link.!![]


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 5, 2007)

Very, very, very nice Peter. Glad to see you finished it. Congratulations.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 5, 2007)

Peter,
Very well done.
Hope it's full! []


----------



## MarkHix (Aug 5, 2007)

Peter, I like yours better than the one you referenced.  I think the profile on the top made the difference.  What woods did you use?


----------



## gerryr (Aug 5, 2007)

Peter,
That is absolutely stunning and I'm truly green with envy.[]


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice work!!


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Aug 6, 2007)

Excellent job,
 That is one nice chest


----------



## Ligget (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful chest![]


----------



## Kemosabe62 (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful work and design. Any way you could do a tutorial w/dimensions?


----------



## angboy (Aug 6, 2007)

VERY nice Peter!!![][][] I like your chest!![][][] Are you going to start selling them for the same price as the other guy?[] How many pens does it hold? Your whole collection?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MarkHix_
> <br />Peter,  What woods did you use?



The sides and bottom based are sapelle. The (5) drawers and bottom tray are made out beech along with the framed top cap.

-Peter-[]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kemosabe62_
> <br />Beautiful work and design. Any way you could do a tutorial w/dimensions?



Anthony, the dimensions are basically those that are given in the original link 
 http://www.jewelryboxshop.com/lopenchho60p.html 
 Construction is straight forward and not complicated at all. If there is any aspect that you want clarified send an e-mail and I'll do my best to answer any question. 
-Peter-[]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> How many pens does it hold? Your whole collection?



The chest holds a total of sixty (60) pens. Each of the five drawers holds an even dozen. The sixth and bottom tray comes in handy for holding items such as business cards and misc. items. Approximately half of my current collection is now in the chest. Oh well, there's always tomorrow to get more things <s>off</s> in another chest[]

-Peter-[]


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 6, 2007)

that's awesome! great job. hopefully one day i can build me one similar to it.


----------



## Kemosabe62 (Aug 7, 2007)

Oops! Sorry didn't know that was what the link was referring to. Yea, it does look prettty straight forward, but I've not gotten my flat stuff to look as good as what you've done.


----------



## Radman (Aug 7, 2007)

Absolutely A-1 job.

I've also thought of the same.  It's easy to go out and buy one, but making your own is far and above the way to go!
[8D]


----------



## Johnathan (Aug 12, 2007)

wonderful work


----------

